
The Best Standing Desks - jseliger
http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-standing-desk/
======
jseliger
I've tried only one—a Geekdesk Max—and really like it:
[http://jakeseliger.com/2015/01/24/geekdesk-max-sit-stand-
des...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/01/24/geekdesk-max-sit-stand-desk-review-
two-years-with-a-motorized-desk/) . I'd never go back to sitting, provided I
could exert any control over my environment.

------
jaegerpicker
I'm a big believer in the veriDesk Pro models. Much cheaper and easier entry
than most of the dedicated standing desks. It's also really difficult for an
employer to tell you no if you provide your own. I have a fairly significant
injury to my lower back (1 surgery to correct cauda equina syndrome and
another scheduled) and I find a 50% split to be ideal when I can manage it.

